# self supported open stair system



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

I am working with this stair system all self supported with the help of one wall and 4 custom beams made on site so far everythig was hand made on site by Me only, I still have all the hand rails left to do, sounds like I will be making the newel post big square newels lots of work.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice job. I really enjoy self supporting or floating circular stair systems as well.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I really appreciate the fact that some professionals show us mug woodworkers how it is done.

Thanks for posting Ron.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ron... you do great work!!!

? there doesn't appear to be much room between the 2nd landing and the joists? Is is just 
the picture?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice work Ron.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. Once this stairs get dry wall is going to be hard to figer out how things get put together. Thx again!!!


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Do post a photo of the finished casement, so far it looks very neat. N


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Ron, I'm always impressed by quality construction and your stairs are right there with the best it looks like. Very nice job! Thanks for showing how you did it. Like Neville, I'm looking forward to pictures of it completed.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very impressive!!


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

i feel like i'm looking at an Esher drawing.

very cool!


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

very nice


----------



## bendrum (Mar 21, 2014)

sjonesphoto said:


> i feel like i'm looking at an Esher drawing.
> 
> very cool!


Escher came immediately to mind for me as well. 

Top notch work.


----------

